# What Fan Controller is this?



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I bought a custom computer, but never recieved a manual for the fan controller panel. It has no model or company name, so I can't find a manual for it. It only says "FA-109-104 BLACK COLOR FAN CONTROL PANEL", on the parts list.

Here's what it looks like:









Does anyone have any info on it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like you bought it from Cyber Power...have your tried contacting them for the actual brand? It likely doesn't have a "manual"...there isn't much to most of them.


----------

